# Manchester:esplosioni, morti e feriti durante concerto Ariana Grande



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

Terrore a Manchester. Durante il concerto di Ariana Grande si sono verificate delle esplosioni che hanno causato morti e feriti. La Polizia sta indagando e cercando di capire quali siano state le cause delle medesime esplosioni.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Maggio 2017)

Ancora non è certo sia terrorismo.. comunque non finisce più.. altroché marcia dell'accoglienza..


----------



## Serginho (23 Maggio 2017)

19 morti e 50 feriti finora a seguito di un'esplosione


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2017)

tutto questo odio non finira' mai, vero?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Maggio 2017)

Dobbiamo accettarlo, 1000 anni fa noi facevamo le crociate. Se ci odiano così tanto è perchè li abbiamo costretti ad odiarci sfruttandoli. Anche gli europei mettono le bombe.. non facciamo discorsi razzisti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo accettarlo, 1000 anni fa noi facevamo le crociate. Se ci odiano così tanto è perchè li abbiamo costretti ad odiarci sfruttandoli. Anche gli europei mettono le bombe.. non facciamo discorsi razzisti.



Noi non siamo razzisti. Sono" loro " che ci portano ad esserlo.

E prima lo capisci anche te, prima eviteremo di fare una brutta fine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

Confermata la pista terroristica..l'attentato è avvenuto all'uscita del concerto

Adesso prepariamoci ai 5 minuti di cordoglio dei nostri illuminati politicanti che si infarciranno di belle parole inutili...

Poi vabbé, il nostro stile di vita ne ammazza di più del terrorismo, però non si può accettare che "è così e non possiamo farci niente"


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2017)

Un kamikaze si è fatto esplodere all'uscita, una volta terminato il concerto. Ormai il mondo è impazzito.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

Evviva il multiculturalismo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2017)

Urge una marcia pro migranti dell'estrema sinistra, il problema sono i fassisti!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Urge una marcia pro migranti dell'estrema sinistra, il problema sono i fassisti!!!!



ma che problemi avete che in Italia non succede mai un cax


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

Comunque anche in questo caso la colpa è chiaramente dei nazisti. La cantante si chiama Ariana, è??! Brutta nazzzista1!!1!!!!!


----------



## wfiesso (23 Maggio 2017)

Ora mi raccomando, una bella fiaccolata, bandierine inglesi sul profilo Facebook e le famiglie delle vittime troveranno la pace....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2017)

Sarà stato un buddhista, immagino. O forse un mormone?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Non se ne esce più. Maledetti! 
In questi territori è doveroso chiudere le frontiere e fare una perquisizione casa per casa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 19 morti e 50 feriti finora a seguito di un'esplosione



Più o meno è il bilancio di una stagione di caccia in Italia, come mai nessuno su questo lato ne parla mai?

ovviamente non centra nulla con il terrorismo ma è evidente che certi argomenti sono più tabù di altri, pur di fronte a vittime.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che problemi avete che in Italia non succede mai un cax






commento fuori di testa, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Confermata la pista terroristica..l'attentato è avvenuto all'uscita del concerto
> 
> Adesso prepariamoci ai 5 minuti di cordoglio dei nostri illuminati politicanti che si infarciranno di belle parole inutili...
> 
> Poi vabbé, il nostro stile di vita ne ammazza di più del terrorismo, però non si può accettare che *"è così e non possiamo farci niente*"



Queste sono le solite bufale metropolitane, non è vero che non si provi a fare nulla per gli attentati,

si stanno sperimentando apposite imbottiture che dovrebbero permettere ai kamikaze di uscirne indenni.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2017)

Ormai non puoi farci nulla.. puoi metterci tutta la polizia che vuoi ecc.. non puoi prevenire nulla. Qualsiasi individuo può svegliarsi alla mattima farsi una bomba ed andare a farsi esplodere.. purtroppo è cosi


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2017)

Compliementi a James Bond ed alla polizia INglese.. la peggiore al mondo.

Si dice che 4 ore prima è stato postato un Twitter di un isis che avrebbero attaccato il concerto..


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

Nuova straordinaria iniziativa dei radical chic europei per le vittime dell'attentato di Manchester.

Dopo i gessetti colorati ed Image, ecco il cerchietto con le orecchie


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuova straordinaria iniziativa dei radical chic europei per le vittime dell'attentato di Manchester.
> 
> Dopo i gessetti colorati ed Image, ecco il cerchietto con le orecchie



Play boy sembra


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2017)

L'Isis ha permesso al terrorismo di fare un netto salto di qualità grazie all'uso massiccio dei social network a fini di propaganda e proselitismo. Io mi chiedo cosa debbano fare ancora questi per spingere i patetici politicanti europei a chiudere definitivamente la partita in Siria.


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2017)

Un abbraccio ai parenti delle vittime. 

L'assurdo che queste notizie stanno diventando quasi una quotidianità.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Compliementi a James Bond ed alla polizia INglese.. la peggiore al mondo.
> 
> Si dice che 4 ore prima è stato postato un Twitter di un isis che avrebbero attaccato il concerto..


Se è così questo è un fail clamoroso. Maledetti pure loro.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuova straordinaria iniziativa dei radical chic europei per le vittime dell'attentato di Manchester.
> 
> Dopo i gessetti colorati ed Image, ecco il cerchietto con le orecchie


Le orecchie da coniglio le usa la cantante in una cover di un disco e quindi hanno mischiato ste due cose facendo sta roba che orribile è dire poco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuova straordinaria iniziativa dei radical chic europei per le vittime dell'attentato di Manchester.
> 
> Dopo i gessetti colorati ed Image, ecco il cerchietto con le orecchie



Se lo infilassero nel cul0


----------



## wfiesso (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuova straordinaria iniziativa dei radical chic europei per le vittime dell'attentato di Manchester.
> 
> Dopo i gessetti colorati ed Image, ecco il cerchietto con le orecchie



a parte che è orribile, prettamente a uso pubblicitario della cantante, ma almeno avessero la compiacenza di metterselo al collo e impiccarsi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2017)

RenziPubblica la ha messa come icona di fianco al logo del sito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> RenziPubblica la ha messa come icona di fianco al logo del sito.



Roba che un lettore dovrebbe boicottare il giornale per sempre..

Siamo ridotti male male male....

Forse ci vorrebbe un'atomica che esplode a Berlino per svegliare sto occidente di ritardati..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> commento fuori di testa, in tutti i sensi.



così come strumentalizzare una tragedia per generare l'odio verso chi non c'entra niente


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuova straordinaria iniziativa dei radical chic europei per le vittime dell'attentato di Manchester.
> 
> Dopo i gessetti colorati ed Image, ecco il cerchietto con le orecchie



Peccato sia vietato bestemmiare


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Più o meno è il bilancio di una stagione di caccia in Italia, come mai nessuno su questo lato ne parla mai?
> 
> ovviamente non centra nulla con il terrorismo ma è evidente che certi argomenti sono più tabù di altri, pur di fronte a vittime.



Più che altro il bilancio di ogni week-end sulle strade italiane e anche di altri paesi europei..

Mi riferivo a questo quando dicevo che "il nostro stile di vita ne uccide più del terrorismo"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> così come strumentalizzare una tragedia per generare l'odio verso chi non c'entra niente



Sicuro ammiro più il tuo ultimo commento di quelli di altri (il primo era una gran strunzata  ), 
una persona che risponde così non può che essere una bella persona 


ma purtroppo la vita non è semplice e queste vicende non sono bianche o nere, hanno molte sfumature

A mio parere ci sono persone a cui piace fomentare odio, erano già inevitabilmente presenti nella nostra società e ora godono di poter rivendicare alcune ragioni.

Il problema indiscutibilmente esiste e non possiamo accontentarci di un evviva siamo tutti amici e fratelli via ai tarallucci e vino,

io non reputo nemmeno i terroristi i primi colpevoli della situazione, certo che anche da loro trasuda un odio non marginale.

Ciò nonostante abbiamo una governance mondiale, di cui i nostri rappresentanti politici ne fanno pienamente parte, per cui importare questo genere di terrorismo interessa assai, per i loro scopi, lo importa fomentando violenze nei territori nativi dei mussulmani e incentivando un immigrazione selvaggia senza controllo.

Noi cittadini (europei) inevitabilmente dobbiamo difenderci, siamo spudoratamente tra due fuochi,
e anche se la componente estremista islamica è ovviamente manovrata da poteri occidentali sono loro che ci ammazzano nel concreto 

Poi se tu sei più illuminato di me a trovare soluzioni umanistiche non posso che ammirarti,

io personalmente in Italia, manderei presidi in piazza e nei punti accoglienza finchè non bloccherebbero tutti gli arrivi,
pretenderei che a occuparsi degli sfollati sarebbero unicamente i paesi che in questi anni hanno avuto influenze dirette o indirette in medio oriente, sopratutto sui pozzi petroliferi.
Pretenderei un disarmo totale gestito dall'ONU, anche un commisariamento totale di tutta l'area medio orientale, Russia e USa fuori dai balls, 
commisariamento anche per Israele naturalmente.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sicuro ammiro più il tuo ultimo commento di quelli di altri (il primo era una gran strunzata  ),



non era una strunzata, era una provocazione perché sembra davvero che certe persone non aspettino altro che un attentato in italia per poter dire "eh avete visto?" 

quanti qui dentro dopo un attentato non aspettano altro che andare a curiosare su cosa farà/cosa dirà questo politico o quest'altro e quanti invece sono veramente toccati dall'accaduto?? 

il problema del terrorismo esiste, il problema della gestione dei migranti in italia esiste
non confonderei le due cose nè sfrutterei una per condannare l'altra


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Compliementi a James Bond ed alla polizia INglese.. la peggiore al mondo.
> 
> Si dice che 4 ore prima è stato postato un Twitter di un isis che avrebbero attaccato il concerto..



La Gran Bretagna è un paese culturalmente morto, e lo dico da un pezzo.
Sono il paese che ha mandato più foreign fighters in Siria/Iraq, tra cui il famoso Jihadi John (quello che tra una decapitazione e l'altra guardava i teletubbies), ci sono imam che progettano continuamente accoltellamenti quotidiani, così, come andare in edicola a comprare il giornale.
Tra i servizi segreti britannici e quelli francesi non so chi sia meglio, entrambi si fanno una bella compagnia.
E io dico chiudiamo le frontiere, il tizio tunisino/italiano che si è radicalizzato grazie al padre terrorista e la madre delinquente che ha attaccato con un coltello tre poliziotti alla stazione di Milano dovrebbe essere punito severamente, roba che un giorno hai le mani il giorno dopo non le hai più.
E adesso sotto con #PrayForManchesterUtd


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Maggio 2017)

La soluzione è sempre una ma si ha troppa paura di sembrare perbenisti


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> RenziPubblica la ha messa come icona di fianco al logo del sito.



Repubblica è da anni un giornale che merita il fallimento. Come L'unità.


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuova straordinaria iniziativa dei radical chic europei per le vittime dell'attentato di Manchester.
> 
> Dopo i gessetti colorati ed Image, ecco il cerchietto con le orecchie



Ah ma proprio così? becero sciacallaggio da social? tentativo di accattivarsi dei visitatori?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non era una strunzata, era una provocazione perché sembra davvero che certe persone non aspettino altro che un attentato in italia per poter dire "eh avete visto?"
> 
> quanti qui dentro dopo un attentato non aspettano altro che andare a curiosare su cosa farà/cosa dirà questo politico o quest'altro e quanti invece sono veramente toccati dall'accaduto??
> 
> ...



Hai preso solo un minimo particolare di una mia risposta molto più articolata.


Sul primo punto concordo, ho già accennato che esistono anche in Italia dei fomentatori di odio che ora sguazzano in questa situazione, ma tu con le tue risposte appari un estremista dell'altro versante

Il problema immigrazione, soprattutto le ragioni che portano a farlo, e il terrorismo sono strettamente correlate,
fra l'altro gli attentati sono solo il segnale più rimbombante, ma la situazione porta enorme malessere anche nella vita concreta di tutti i giorni, il calo dell'occupazione, la necessità di dover dividere il Welfare con gente che non ne ha maturato tutti i diritti, il calo del salario e il minor potere contrattuale, il degrado rinato nelle nostre periferie urbane, lo scollamento sociale...

Mio figlio ha frequentato elementari e medie in una classe di 5 italiani, dialogavano unicamente coi latini, situazione indecente nell'età formativa.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Hai preso solo un minimo particolare di una mia risposta molto più articolata.



No ma non era una risposta diretta a te, quanto una spiegazione al mio primo intervento rivolto verso altri
per il resto lo so che la situazione nostrana non è una passeggiata anche senza eventi risonanti di questo tipo e posso anche condividere molto di quello che dici

io sinceramente soluzioni non ne ho e non riesco nemmeno a pensarci specialmente oggi, in più amo la musica che è una grande parte di me e a maggior ragione sono triste se penso a ragazzi giovani che vanno a un concerto e ci lasciano la pelle...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Repubblica è da anni un giornale che merita il fallimento. Come L'unità.



certamente mica roba culturale come la padania, Libero o il Giornale


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non era una strunzata, era una provocazione perché sembra davvero che certe persone non aspettino altro che un attentato in italia per poter dire "eh avete visto?"
> 
> quanti qui dentro dopo un attentato non aspettano altro che andare a curiosare su cosa farà/cosa dirà questo politico o quest'altro e *quanti invece sono veramente toccati dall'accaduto??
> *
> ...



Mi sembra che ormai il sentimento si "abitudine" a questi episodi stia dilagando..soprattutto tra i media..
Le partecipazioni "virtuali" sono la morte del dolore...
Non si ragiona più, si pensa che mettendo un like o un nastrino si è parte del dolore..

A me viene da vomitare sinceramente...darei un calcio nel sedere a ogni ******* che invece di fermarsi 2 secondi a pensare a cosa significa la morte si limita a mettere un like e poi va a farsi una pippa coi video di ariana grande..

PS: a proposito, ma come fa un genitore a portare i figli allo show di una così? Mettendo da parte la tragedia un istante, vi è un degrado culturale imbarazzante..


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che ormai il sentimento si "abitudine" a questi episodi stia dilagando..soprattutto tra i media..
> Le partecipazioni "virtuali" sono la morte del dolore...
> Non si ragiona più, si pensa che mettendo un like o un nastrino si è parte del dolore..
> 
> ...



Evitare i concerti, evitare di fare una passeggiata in strada se molto affollata (non andate in Svezia o Francia), evitare di andare in qualche palazzetto a vedere il concerto della star di turno (evitate la Gran Bretagna), evitare le manifestazioni estive specie se molto affollate e piene di turisti, girarsi ogni 2x3 per controllare che non vi sia un camion che arriva a tutta velocità, evitare le cuffie per sentire meglio le urla e quindi il pericolo che si avvicina, evitare di girare per strada se si è ciechi o sordi o entrambe le cose, evitare di festeggiare il capodanno se andate in Turchia, evitare la Turchia a prescindere, evitare giretti in quel di Londra e nel caso non fosse possibile rimanere a casa beh evitare tipi strani all'aperto, generalmente imam abbastanza riconoscibili per via della barba sporca di unto oppure per via del macete che portano con sé.
Evitare nientemeno che aeroporti europei, il Belgio, così, basta viaggi, oppure Parigi, in generale, specialmente se avete voglia di andare a vedere qualcuno suonare il venerdì sera.
Cos'altro manca? il modus operandi del perfetto twitterista che si cala nel _dolore_ e nel dolore delle persone colpite credo possa essere qualcosa di simile, ah ovviamente aggiungere pray davanti alla città e/o stato di turno.


----------



## Zetton (23 Maggio 2017)

Faccio una premessa, parlo di terrorismo islamico fino a prova contraria, perchè i recenti casi simili suggeriscono questo. Secondo me affermare che solo una piccolissima parte dei musulmani è coinvolta in tutto questo è un errore madornale. Questa gente arriva in occidente conservando la mentalità del loro paese, di conseguenza con spirito critico nei confronti della nostra cultura. A parte che già solo questo è terreno fertile per la radicalizzazione, ma voi pensate davvero che la maggioranza della popolazione disapprovi ciò che fanno i terroristi? Nella loro società nei nostri paesi, perchè è quasi fossero una cosa a parte, credete che gli estremisti vengano emarginati? Io ho avuto alcuni amici musulmani, parlandoci anche quelli che condannavano gli atti terroristici avevano sempre un però, "però le crociate", "però le guerre di oggi che uccidono innocenti"... Anzi, ancora peggio, era il contrario: "l'occidente si lamenta di tale attentato ma un missile oggi ha ucciso X civili al mio paese... però il terrorista ha sbagliato." In qualunque servizio televisivo in cui si intervistano musulmani le critiche alla nostra cultura si sprecano. Ci rendiamo conto di quanto sia grave questa situazione? Questa, dizionario alla mano, non si definisce "integrazione", dell'individio in società, tuttalpiù, nel migliore dei casi, fusione tra due culture. Voglio fare un parallelo: se un ospite viene a casa vostra a cena, arriva senza essersi lavato da una settimana, rutta dopo la prima portata e tra primo e secondo si alza e va a comprarsi le sigarette dal tabaccaio, voi lo cacciate di casa a calci. Nessuno può dire se sia giusto o meno farsi una doccia ogni giorno o ruttare dopo un pasto, nell'ultimo caso per esempio la cultura occidentale e cinese sono di idee diamentralmente opposte, tuttavia è giusto che in casa vostra gli ospiti assecondino le vostre usanze. Non gli va bene? Possono mangiare a casa loro. Ora, sono i musulmani in grado di capire da soli che sono ospiti di una cultura straniera e non padroni? I dati di fatto dicono di no. Il modus operandi utilizzato nei confronti dei cittadini di altre nazioni occidentali non può e non deve essere generalizzato, visto che i musulmani si dimostrano poco grati e prepotenti. Soluzione? Usare le maniere forti. Divieto di velo per le donne, carne di maiale senza possibilità di menù alternativo alle mense scolastiche, crocifisso in classe, niente moschee, etc. Non ti va bene? Ok, nessuno ti ha obbligato a venire in Europa, sei libero di andartene. Chi rimane, rimane in un'ottica diversa e favorevole all'integrazione. Fai un attentato? 500 famiglie musulmane immigrate da meno di tot anni espulse. Ne fai un altro? 5000. E così via, di sicuro nessuno dei moderati giustificerà più gli estremisti, che verrebbero trattati come appestati.


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> così come strumentalizzare una tragedia per generare l'odio verso chi non c'entra niente



Continuate con questi commenti...i nazisti e fascisti si stanno leccando i baffi...godono e si rafforzano a sentire discorsi.
...E non parlo di salvini o le pen.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le orecchie da coniglio le usa la cantante in una cover di un disco e quindi hanno mischiato ste due cose facendo sta roba che orribile è dire poco.


Ma che ***** mettono a fare le orecchie per associare la morte di persone col concerto della cantante. Che ***** ce ne frega della canante. Non ce ne sono parole. Madonna che massa di sanguisughe mongoloidi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2017)

Su Internet c'è anche di peggio.
E ha la spunta blu, quindi per la rete è un "vip".


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Internet c'è anche di peggio.
> E ha la spunta blu, quindi per la rete è un "vip".



La popolarità (immeritata) virtuale ha dato al cervello a troppa gente..

sto soggetto.....ma chi 'azzo è?!?...Mi auguro un parente di una vittima lo pesti a sangue come merita..


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Internet c'è anche di peggio.
> E ha la spunta blu, quindi per la rete è un "vip".




Ma chi è questo?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Maggio 2017)

Se tutti ci unissimo, ad esempio postando tutti contemporaneamente con l'hashtag #prayformanchester daremmo un segnale così forte si terroristi! Magari potremmo anche mettere la bandiera inglese come sfondi(io l'ho fatto e ho avuto 89 like in due ore!!).. perchè siamo tutti manchester stasera. 
I terroristi non sono islamici, sono terroristi.. l'islam è un religione di pace! Il mio vicino di casa è islamico ma è una brava persona.. a parte che saluta sempre... ha 4 figli! Anche lui quindi è un terrorista?! Solo perche sua moglie e la bimba di 14 anni mettono il burqa che significa??? È cultura.. siamo peggio noi che lo costringiamo a vedere il crocifisso ovunque... nel palazzo abbiamo tolto tutto, è un segno di civiltà!
Scriviamolo tutti: #prayformanchester


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Se tutti ci unissimo, ad esempio postando tutti contemporaneamente con l'hashtag #prayformanchester daremmo un segnale così forte si terroristi! Magari potremmo anche mettere la bandiera inglese come sfondi(io l'ho fatto e ho avuto 89 like in due ore!!).. perchè siamo tutti manchester stasera.
> I terroristi non sono islamici, sono terroristi.. l'islam è un religione di pace! Il mio vicino di casa è islamico ma è una brava persona.. a parte che saluta sempre... ha 4 figli! Anche lui quindi è un terrorista?! Solo perche sua moglie e la bimba di 14 anni mettono il burqa che significa??? È cultura.. siamo peggio noi che lo costringiamo a vedere il crocifisso ovunque... nel palazzo abbiamo tolto tutto, è un segno di civiltà!
> Scriviamolo tutti: #prayformanchester


Ma sei serio o ironico. No perchè io ho notato tutte e due le cose eh. Curiosità


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Il nostro governo ha LA soluzione


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nostro governo ha LA soluzione



Tutto risolto allora.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nostro governo ha LA soluzione



Che babbeo questo qui, che essere insulso e viscido. Bleah.


----------



## Raryof (24 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nostro governo ha LA soluzione



Dopo l'attentato a Nizza a Firenze invece decisero di fare questo (immagino per combattere il terrorismo fai da te)


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nostro governo ha LA soluzione



Invece riportare ogni rigurgito che questi dementi sparano invece è utilissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma chi è questo?



Un "giornalista" americano freelance che ha scritto anche per alcuni quotidiani importanti.
La storia poi è proseguita ma direi che non vale la pena dare ulteriore spazio a un personaggio del genere.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Maggio 2017)

Bravo Franceschini, facciamogli vedere di cosa siamo capaci a questi terroristi!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Se tutti ci unissimo, ad esempio postando tutti contemporaneamente con l'hashtag #prayformanchester daremmo un segnale così forte si terroristi! Magari potremmo anche mettere la bandiera inglese come sfondi(io l'ho fatto e ho avuto 89 like in due ore!!).. perchè siamo tutti manchester stasera.
> I terroristi non sono islamici, sono terroristi.. l'islam è un religione di pace! Il mio vicino di casa è islamico ma è una brava persona.. a parte che saluta sempre... ha 4 figli! Anche lui quindi è un terrorista?!* Solo perche sua moglie e la bimba di 14 anni mettono il burqa che significa??? È cultura.. *siamo peggio noi che lo costringiamo a vedere il crocifisso ovunque... nel palazzo abbiamo tolto tutto, è un segno di civiltà!
> Scriviamolo tutti: #prayformanchester



No dai, non possono passare questi messaggi,
in Italia, prima di questi tempi bui, se un italiano avesse obbligato la figlia adolescente ad andare in giro con il burqa sarebbe stato internato e la figlia affidata ai servizi sociali, giustamente... il fatto che lo scempio venga fatto per religione non è una scusante, anzi...

Occorre ripartire dal rispetto per tutte le culture, anche quelle occidentali, chi è ospite nei paesi mussulmani non si sognerebbe mai di andare in giro in tanga, i mussulmani ospitati da noi non si devono permettere di andare in giro con un abito/prigione che noi consideriamo offensivo per la dignità delle persone.
Non importa se queste persone sono cordiali e pacifiche, esistono molte forme di violenza... per esempio ostentare la propria appartenenza religiosa in nazioni a spirito laico.... per cui di massima le proprie convinzioni teologiche devono restare nell'ambito privato, senza urtare diverse sensibilità.

Che poi il fatto che il velo non sia una questione religiosa, ma indice di sottosviluppo culturale è chiaramente testimoniata dal fatto che forse ancor oggi è ampiamente utilizzato in paesi mediterranei non a cultura islamica, compresa l'Italia.
Credo che se si fa un giro in Calabria, Sardegna o Sicilia si trovano ancora molte donne che vanno in giro così conciate. (chiedo conferma, è una ventina d'anni che non vado in meridione)


----------



## wfiesso (24 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No dai, non possono passare questi messaggi,
> in Italia, prima di questi tempi bui, se un italiano avesse obbligato la figlia adolescente ad andare in giro con il burqa sarebbe stato internato e la figlia affidata ai servizi sociali, giustamente... il fatto che lo scempio venga fatto per religione non è una scusante, anzi...
> 
> Occorre ripartire dal rispetto per tutte le culture, anche quelle occidentali, chi è ospite nei paesi mussulmani non si sognerebbe mai di andare in giro in tanga, i mussulmani ospitati da noi non si devono permettere di andare in giro con un abito/prigione che noi consideriamo offensivo per la dignità delle persone.
> ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nostro governo ha LA soluzione



Chiudete anche i cancelli già che ci siete..
Che buffoni...


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Maggio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dopo l'attentato a Nizza a Firenze invece decisero di fare questo (immagino per combattere il terrorismo fai da te)



Bisogna girarlo per mostrar bene le natiche


----------



## fabri47 (24 Maggio 2017)

Ieri a Matrix il giornalista Toni Capuozzo, che è uno che conosce bene l'islam, ha detto che è andato a seguire una preghiera in una moschea ed ha messo in dubbio la convivenza tra l'Islam e la nostra democrazia, in quanto Maometto viene riconosciuto dagli islamici anche come un grande politico, oltre che un grande profeta. Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi non mi fa onore, ma in questo topic sono stato volutamente "trolloso", scrivendo post ricchi di (ahimè) concetti che i benpensanti ci propinano. Quasi tutte le frasi me le sono sentite dire... in particolare quella sul burqa "è una brava persona, saluta sempre.. il burqa è cultura"..


----------

